# Roscoe P Coltrane (Starting 10 wks)



## np307 (Feb 22, 2017)

I'm going to try to keep this thread updated as Roscoe grows. As of today, he's eleven weeks old. We just picked him up on Monday. I think he's starting to understand he's supposed to use the bathroom outside. He's learned to sit for a treat, but not on the bare command yet. His favorite toy is a stuffed duck that I pull round on a rope for him to chase.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Cute pup! Just keep taking him outside frequently and reward like crazy when they get it right, he'll pick it up.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great looking pup!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Of course I don't know all of the details, but if you are actually giving the verbal command "sit" then allowing him to comply when a treat is present and non compliance when it isn't... you're setting yourself up for bribery responses.

It's okay to continue rewarding him for offering the behavior, but I would seperate these instances from formal training sessions and the use of commands that he doesn't know yet.

It's very early but this is all foundation training - shape now what you want in the future. Easier to start off right than to undue something you've inadvertently taught


----------



## np307 (Feb 22, 2017)

Fodder said:


> Of course I don't know all of the details, but if you are actually giving the verbal command "sit" then allowing him to comply when a treat is present and non compliance when it isn't... you're setting yourself up for bribery responses.
> 
> It's okay to continue rewarding him for offering the behavior, but I would seperate these instances from formal training sessions and the use of commands that he doesn't know yet.
> 
> It's very early but this is all foundation training - shape now what you want in the future. Easier to start off right than to undue something you've inadvertently taught


What I really should say is that I'm still working on getting his attention more regularly. That seems to be the main reason the treat is needed. I definitely agree on not allowing him to refuse to obey when a treat isn't present. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Adorable puppy and LOVE the name! Recognized it right away! LOL


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

What a cute puppy!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Oh to be clear, I'm not against food use at all. I encourage it even.... I just see/hear of it being used in less effective ways, hence earning a negative rap and dogs becoming dependent.

Keep doing what you're doing and feed him for every single thing you like even before introducing commands.


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

He's a cutie!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

He is a cutie. Welcome home Roscoe. Enjoy this time.


----------



## np307 (Feb 22, 2017)

This mild winter that we've had here in the South is having some bad consequences.


----------



## np307 (Feb 22, 2017)

Time for an update. Last week was rough. Sunday we pulled a tick off of Roscoe and Monday he started vomiting and whining a lot. Once we got in to the vet they checked for parvo, then started treatment for tick fever. A few days went by and he's getting worse. They had done blood work and XRAY for blockages and were thinking that's what the problem was, but then they checked a stool sample and saw that he was overloaded with coccidia and worms. They kept him overnight to give IV meds and fluids, and continue to monitor to make sure there was no blockage. 

Got him back on Friday and he was a little better Saturday and Sunday, but still vomiting a little and still whiny. By Monday though, the meds were really working and he was like a new dog. No vomiting since then, even as we've phased his regular diet back in, so hopefully we are in the clear. It was really touch and go for a little bit though. Now he's just got to put on a little weight to catch up for lost time.

Here's a few recent pictures of him. 























He will be 13 weeks on Saturday.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Glad he's on the come back trail! Great looking pup!


----------



## np307 (Feb 22, 2017)

Took this today on our walk


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Glad Roscoe is doing better. Its so hard to see your pup no matter the age sick. Sending positive thoughts for a continued recovery.


----------



## DorianGrayFFM (Apr 24, 2009)

Hope he has a speedy recovery!


----------



## np307 (Feb 22, 2017)

Some more pictures of Roscoe from our walk today


----------



## np307 (Feb 22, 2017)

Roscoe is continuing to do well. He is growing and he seems to have finally grasped the idea of being house broken. Of course, I think most people tell you that until 2 weeks or more with no accidents, you aren't quite over the hill. So we will hold off on counting those chickens just yet. 

He's starting to get selective hearing when I recall him, which is concerning. Any advice on how to keep that recall closer to 100% would be appreciated. 

He still needs more work on leash though. I'll be working on that heavily because right now he doesn't walk well enough for me to get him out in public which he needs to be. 

Still acting like a landshark, but I expect that will continue for another month or two.

I missed a great picture of him yesterday, but here are some more from the walk.


----------



## np307 (Feb 22, 2017)

I went up to my parents' house today since my dad's birthday was yesterday. Not the first time Roscoe has been there, but I did get a good picture of him and their dog who was like my own before I moved out.








Roscoe was sufficiently worn out from running with Slinky. He's only slept this whole evening.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Lovely updates!! He is a great looking dog!


----------



## LBethO (Mar 18, 2017)

E collar training will help him know "come" means now. What drives him?


----------



## np307 (Feb 22, 2017)

LBethO said:


> E collar training will help him know "come" means now. What drives him?


I'm not against using e collar, but I think I want to try more consistent work on a long lead first. If that doesn't seem to work then I will look to other options. Food seems to be his biggest motivator right now. He is starting to chase a ball and Frisbee more regularly. Tries to stalk birds on the yard occasionally. 

This is my first GSD so forgive me if some terminology is misused or if I seem to misunderstand a concept (and please feel free to correct me).

He seems to be acting somewhat protective over me right now, but it also seems like it could be jealousy for attention. Not sure if attention is something that people consider a drive, but I would say it's something that motivates him.


----------



## LBethO (Mar 18, 2017)

You are right. These are all tools. I responded with the ecollar suggestion because it is a very effective tool. Done right, Bomb Proof. Yes, the training is aside from the collar, leash, etc. It absolutely depends on you and your dog. What drives your dog? What do you expect? The relationship is the basis for anything you teach. Recently, I've worked on MARKERS, conditioning and using the right reward or knowing what drives the dog. My newest GSD LOVES her tug toy, LOVES. My other dogs have different drives. A can of whipped cream topping can be effective, too! The ecollar I use has settings to usea tone, vibrate, pulse, at a working level, meaning the dog knows it means, listen. Default is return to PLACE. When all else fails, get over here and LIE DOWN! Settle. Yes, It has settings to give the dog a real NO! My very driven GSD has a working level of 7. She reacts to me using it at 7. The Golden is a 4. When I test it on me, I feel it at 14! It is not a shock like putting your tongue on a 9 volt battery unless it is cranked up. It isn't punishment unless you need it to mean a real NO. Chasing the cat is a NO. I've had to use that type of level once. I am not up on the why behind clickers, markers, etc. I've read the theory but I do better with in front of me demonstration of the how. E collars are a conditioning tool? That is my understanding. Like you, I am not sure of the vocabulary. I just know they work and trainers use them for Bomb Proof recall. Again, you do have to train the dog so they know what come or here means. I totally agree. And they have been used as an excellent reinforcement for commands. Keep sharing. I am interested in knowing what is working for you.


----------



## np307 (Feb 22, 2017)

Well yesterday we noticed Roscoe starting to show signs of the parasites returning. Today he was really showing them so we went back to the vet. Sure enough, coccidia and hookworms. So we've got another round of meds and then we will wait two weeks and give another round of meds. He doesn't seem to be as bad as he was last time, so hopefully we aren't dealing with as serious of an infestation.


----------

